# Coco: cute or ugly?



## OBug (Apr 3, 2015)

What are your opinions on Coco the villager? Personally, I think she is really cute! ⌒.⌒ I reset my town today and she is one of my starter villagers! I'm really happy because she is adorable! =) Soo, what do you think of her?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 3, 2015)

Creepy.


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 3, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Creepy.



True dat


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 3, 2015)

scary and wants to eat my soul...


----------



## Rasha (Apr 3, 2015)

neither
she's just kinda creepy, weird and interesting ^^


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 3, 2015)

I think Coco is kind of adorable, but also creepy. I hope she shows up in my town someday.


----------



## Mentagon (Apr 3, 2015)

Terrifying.


----------



## OBug (Apr 3, 2015)

Haha, I really don't mind her. The creepiness makes me want to have her in my town! <3 (This will never apply to Pietro, he's too weird! T.T)


----------



## Royce (Apr 3, 2015)

ADORABLE!!! ilove her so much , she isn't that usual, pink pastel, anime eyed villager, and she isn't ugly, but she is cute, unique and nice c:


----------



## OBug (Apr 3, 2015)

Royce said:


> ADORABLE!!! ilove her so much , she isn't that usual, pink pastel, anime eyed villager, and she isn't ugly, but she is cute, unique and nice c:



I agree! She is probably the most unique villager in new leaf! ⌒.⌒


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

I *REALLY* want her in my town.. Then I'll draw two hundred pictures of her cute pictures of her


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she's adorable. I don't understand why some people tink she's creepy 0-0


----------



## OBug (Apr 3, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> I *REALLY* want her in my town.. Then I'll draw two hundred pictures of her cute pictures of her



Haha ^-^


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

She's cute. I like how weird looking she is


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 3, 2015)

Cute! :3


----------



## MagsyPies (Apr 3, 2015)

She's creepy but that's what makes her cute! Kinda like a doll. Those eyes <3


----------



## al-tirah (Apr 3, 2015)

She's kind of creepy. You can see straight to her soul when you look into her eyes. But I like her probably because I met her in a friend's town and thought she was sweet.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she looks disturbing, what with her empty, soulless eyes, but I had her in my town for a while and she was very sweet and always sent me letters. I felt kinda bad about kicking her out, but I like my town better now that she's gone.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 3, 2015)

I have to say that she looks creepy to me. I have never had her in any of my towns, so I would possibly change my mind if I got to know her.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

creepily cute


----------



## Royce (Apr 3, 2015)

my baby


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 3, 2015)

i think she's super cute! Does anyone else see the resemblance with penny from gumball's show?


----------



## Karminny (Apr 3, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Creepy.



I second this

- - - Post Merge - - -



J e s s i c a said:


> scary and wants to eat my soul...



omg this is everything she wants to do in life


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 3, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 3, 2015)

She's cute.


----------



## Enderz (Apr 3, 2015)

She is cool, I wish I had her in my town.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Apr 3, 2015)

She is my favorite villager. I have a crochet plush of her, she has been my favorite since Population Growing. (Along with Pinky)


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 3, 2015)

Royce said:


> ADORABLE!!! ilove her so much , she isn't that usual, pink pastel, anime eyed villager, and she isn't ugly, but she is cute, unique and nice c:



This


----------



## OBug (Apr 3, 2015)

Haha


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 3, 2015)

I thnk she's totally adorable. I've never had her in any of my towns before, but she's definitely a villager I want to get!


----------



## Zebetite (Apr 3, 2015)

Coco is a creepy hollow husk that resembles a grave marker, which is why I love her and want her in my town.


----------



## buzzing (Apr 3, 2015)

the cutest


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

Weird, wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## abelsister (Apr 3, 2015)

she's not ugly - but she kinda creeps me out. . .


----------



## Locket (Apr 3, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## benben12 (Apr 3, 2015)

She will definitely fit in the walking dead themed town


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 3, 2015)

She is a cutie and I love her
#HatersBackOff


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 3, 2015)

she's not ugly but I can't say that she is cute either >.>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

Jinkies!


----------



## SaffronJoy (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she's super cute!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2015)

I think shes pretty ok to me. Not appealing to me at all, but ok.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Apr 3, 2015)

I had her in my town once. I thought she was very creepy and sort of ugly. I felt this way ever since the first game where your face looks like that if you reset in someone else's town.


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 3, 2015)

Cute! She was in my first animal crossing town ever and she was so nice and adorable!


----------



## kelsa (Apr 3, 2015)

cute! she's one of my faves


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 3, 2015)

It was a stormy night when I visited a dream town with Coco in it.
As if she wasn't creepy enough.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 3, 2015)

Definitely creepy. No thank you.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 3, 2015)

Interesting. I wouldn't mind have her in my town.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 3, 2015)

i think that shes so cool! who wouldnt want a gyroid-bunny living in their town?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

People who find her terrifying needs to see the horror that is Truffles.


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 3, 2015)

Adorable! Reminds me of a bowling ball.


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2015)

coco is so cute, i love having her in my town because she's so polite and i love her gyroid face.


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 3, 2015)

her empty eye sockets trigger my eye horror-related phobia and i cant stand looking at her ghhh


----------



## Tokage (Apr 3, 2015)

I think Coco is very cute lol. Her face is unique and I like that about her. I have never had her in my town sadly but I wouldn't mind if she decided to move in someday.


----------



## eraev (Apr 3, 2015)

She's adorable. I'd love to have her in my town at some point.

Side note: this comic seems relevant.


----------



## Tokage (Apr 3, 2015)

eraev said:


> She's adorable. I'd love to have her in my town at some point.
> 
> Side note: this comic seems relevant.



Aww, that comic is sad, I remember seeing it before.  I get that she can be seen as creepy but there are a lot of villagers that look... a little odd lol. Her uniqueness is what makes her so awesome I think! XD


----------



## roseflower (Apr 3, 2015)

I think Coco is somehow cute and very unique, and her design resembles a gyroid. She has not really appealing facial expressions, so I wouldn`t want to keep her for a long time.


----------



## nintendoanna (Apr 3, 2015)

Honestly, I feel like she's going to rip my soul out.


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 3, 2015)

She's my favourite <3


----------



## Aimozz (Apr 3, 2015)

she's the spawn of satan


----------



## jcnorn (Apr 3, 2015)

I absolutely love her! I hope I will get to have her in my town in the future! I did think she look a little scary when I first saw her, but her look is just so unique and she seems so adorable. She makes me think of legend of zelda some too, which is probably a big part of why I warmed up to her so quickly


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

To me she is neither, just ok. She not cute by any means but I wouldn't call her ugly either she's just different.


----------



## Oakhaven (Apr 3, 2015)

Coco was one of my original villagers, and I've never really liked her. I know a lot of people love her gyroid face, but I personally just think that it's freaky. She had a nice personality, but she's just not for me.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she's adorable. I'm glad to finally have her in my town.


----------



## agscribble (Apr 3, 2015)

Coco's weirdness is very cute. Creepy or scary things made adorable/sweet is my favorite thing ever.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't really think she's cute but I don't really think she's ugly either. xD


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 3, 2015)

I think Coco's pretty cute. ^^ I haven't had her in my town since the GameCube version, though. Her house was on a little cliff thing right on the beach.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 3, 2015)

I think the creepy aspect of her is what makes Coco cute.
I'm a pretty big lover of horror and creepy things in general so it makes me like Coco more than I already do as a rabbit lover. :3
I'm actually hoping to add her to my new rabbit town eventually~ >w<


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 3, 2015)

Definitely cute. Love her design <3


----------



## 0xalis (Apr 3, 2015)

Creepy-cute which is great honestly. She looks like a haniwa (what we know as gyroids) which used to be buried with the dead. Once you know that, both gyroids and her are going to be kinda freaky, but I love it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 3, 2015)

She's very interesting.


----------



## kendallrosee (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she is so interesting! I would love to have her in my town when I finally settle on a map... -.-


----------



## okaimii (Apr 4, 2015)

Creepy.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 4, 2015)

She's not my favorite.  I think it's because I prefer all my villagers to look realistic as possible (as oppose to fantastical) and I like villagers with fully drawn pupils.  But it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2015)

Cute and unique <3
Love her unique resemblance to a Gyroid. She fite really well within my Horror town, too.


----------



## march_bliss (Apr 5, 2015)

Gross .... but interesting...


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 5, 2015)

Coco's like the cutest thing ever


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 5, 2015)

Adorablez! She's one of my favorite villiagers


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 5, 2015)

She is creepy cute, that's why I like her
and I think gyroids are cool


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 5, 2015)

She's cute even though she looks soulless.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

I personally think that Coco is sweet and cute!  I can see why people think she's creepy, but I think she's unique.

After all, it's what's on the inside that counts~ (?∀`)


----------



## OBug (Apr 5, 2015)

MadisonCrossing said:


> I personally think that Coco is sweet and cute!  I can see why people think she's creepy, but I think she's unique.
> 
> After all, it's what's on the inside that counts~ (?∀`)



I agree ^-^


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 5, 2015)

Cute personality- ugly face.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Apr 5, 2015)

Cute!!  I had her in my last town, and she was really nice.


----------



## oreo (Apr 5, 2015)

She looks like a gyroid and I love them! <:
Coco is obviously cute!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2015)

100% cutie pie


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 5, 2015)

Super cute! I used to hate her as a kid, but once I became her friend, I found her so adorable, and she became my favorite villager. For me, I'm very bad with judging by looks, her personality just knocked the ugliness over.


----------



## emilythestrange (Apr 5, 2015)

I have her in my campsite right now and I have ten villagers  possibly worst day ever.


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 5, 2015)

SO cute! :>


----------



## gigi (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't think she is ugly but I don't like the fact she has no eyes


----------



## OBug (Apr 6, 2015)

I like her because she has a great personality and it cute ⌒.⌒


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 6, 2015)

Eh, I just call her gyroid bunny, I don't think she's creepy, ugly or cute, she's a gyroid!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

Coco is so cute! She's so unique and beautiful in her own way <3


----------



## sadpromise (Apr 6, 2015)

She scares me so much xD


----------



## Angel-Immy (Apr 6, 2015)

creepy,scary


----------



## OBug (Apr 18, 2015)

Bump! ⌒.⌒


----------



## Quill (Apr 18, 2015)

She's harder to find than I thought she would be -.- But I like her. She fits my town theme well.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 18, 2015)

I think she is both, like creepy cute.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2015)

She's cute. It's a unique design


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

Cute....but not in an obvious way.


----------



## irisubunny (Apr 24, 2015)

sooo cute, if anything i just found her design odd at first but never creepy for some reason


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

I say that she is the right mix of cute and creepy <3


----------



## Tikikata (Apr 25, 2015)

I actually think she's cute!


----------



## mochadreams (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't see her as creepy at all, shes adorbs :,>


----------



## hayleyblack2u71 (Apr 25, 2015)

Creepy. I have her, if anyone wants her (for free or a villager swap) PM me or reply and I'll tell you when she packs up her stuff. She was so _conveniently_ positioned right next to my town hall. {Totally no sarcasm there...}


----------



## Tikikata (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, shoot, I'd love to have her, but I know by the time she gets ready to leave, my town will be full again. =(


----------



## JestJester (Apr 25, 2015)

I think she's very creepy... but somehow cute. Its a very weird situation to be in.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

I think she's like scary but in a cute way… this doesn't make sense i know omg


----------



## creamyy (Apr 25, 2015)

when I first got her in my tough I was like ew. But even if she does look a bit creepy, she is so adorable once you start talking to her. I have her in one of my wild world towns and I absolutely love her


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 25, 2015)

Talked to Coco a few times before, never had her in my main town although I think she's quite adorable.

Two things that make me nope myself out of her way...

- Her eyes and mouth trigger one of the most dreadful fright: 
trypophobia <-- seriously _do not google_ the images (the very large official picture of Tangy's face have the same effect)

- house full of gyroids. Not sure why they put gyroids in the game, but I avoid them as much as possible.
They only time I'll have anything to do with them is when I have to dig them up, then Re-tail them off. Swiftly. 

That said, if not for these two huge pitfalls, Coco would be a very nice villager to have. ^.^


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 25, 2015)

she used to be my dreamie but i don't find her cute. she looks really creepy and kind of confuses me. like is she supposed to be a coconut or a gyroid or something else like??? what??


----------



## AkiBear (Apr 25, 2015)

Cute af.


----------



## Piggles (Apr 25, 2015)

I love Coco, shes a seriously underrated animal! 

She is just really cute!!!


----------



## MyAnimal4Life (Apr 25, 2015)

*Coco is so cute even though she eats butterflies...*


----------



## Alexia (Apr 25, 2015)

I find her really cute! If I had space in my town I would totally find a way to adopt her, but I already have two normals


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 25, 2015)

I have liked Coco since the day I discovered she existed. I hope she will move into my town someday because she would fit in perfectly with the rest of the residents.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Apr 25, 2015)

She's a cutie.


----------



## Nimega (Apr 25, 2015)

I think that she is cute! I mean, she's like a rabbit made of biscuit! She looks delicious, don't misunderstand me! Haha. Also, her ethernal surprised expression makes her look pretty cool. Also she has Hypno K.K. playing in her house if I recall correctly, and that makes her a really interesting villager. Yes, I guess I wouldn't mind her to move to my town someday!


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Nimega (Apr 25, 2015)

Poor Coco. I felt kind of bad for her after reading that mini-comic. If she ever decides to drop by my town, she'll sure be welcome.


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

She is one of my dreamies for a reason. Coco is a cutie.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

T...

Ter...

So...

I...

*faints*


----------



## MyAnimal4Life (Apr 25, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Coco cute+Creepy*


----------



## MyAnimal4Life (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mints (Apr 25, 2015)

Aww she's so cute. I feel like she  has a sad backstory because of her appearance but other than that I think she's adorable af!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyAnimal4Life said:


> View attachment 91679



omfg that's the cutest thing ever


----------



## MyAnimal4Life (Apr 25, 2015)

*IKR (^--^)*


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 25, 2015)

Coco is adorable and creepy at the same time.  I wouldn't mind having her in my town


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 25, 2015)

I have Coco in my new town, and I think she's adorably terrifying. She fits the theme of my town.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 25, 2015)

I think she's cute in her own unique way. I would like her in my town, but I already have two normal villagers. Her soulless eyes are just so cute for some reason...


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

I think she is very cute and somehow adorable! She was one of my five originals.


----------



## eggs (Apr 26, 2015)

extremely creepy. 0/10, would definitely not recommend.
i think i'd cycle her out without giving it a second thought.


----------



## Hulaette (May 4, 2015)

OBug said:


> What are your opinions on Coco the villager? Personally, I think she is really cute! ⌒.⌒ I reset my town today and she is one of my starter villagers! I'm really happy because she is adorable! =) Soo, what do you think of her?



I love her! She is my all time favourite villiager. Coco symbolizes the Gyroid, she reminds me of the gyroid face you would get if you reset on the train back on the Gamecube version. Also for those who have read Animal Crossing creepypastas, It makes Coco that much more awesome...and creepy! <3


----------



## Rispah (May 4, 2015)

Soooo cute, I love Coco!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 4, 2015)

In my opinion she _is_ cute, but also somewhat... odd. But still cute!


----------



## Fairytale (May 4, 2015)

Mhh.. i never had her but when i see pictures of her i think shes odd or maybe even creepy. but i've met her a few times and she was actually nice.


----------



## kawaii_princess (May 4, 2015)

I don't find her cute or creepy, just a bunny with a gyroid looking head. I am puzzled by why she's so popular. I mean she's ok, but I don't see what makes her so wanted by a lot of people who play ACNL.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 4, 2015)

Uhm, she's scary, she stayed in my town once.


----------



## flowercrownfoxy (May 4, 2015)

I had her as a starter! I love her! Shes unique


----------



## JaffaCakeJelly (May 7, 2015)

Super creepy and weird


----------



## CJODell62 (May 7, 2015)

Honestly, I find Coco to be both creepy and cute. Creepy because she looks like a gyroid, and cute because she has the normal personality.


----------



## hanzy (May 7, 2015)

She's really cute. I used to have her in my town, she just appeared on main street ^^


----------



## Karla (May 7, 2015)

Unique is the best word for her. I just got her in my second town and honestly she took a minute to get used too with her cork board head I want the ability to pin post it notes to her head and she'll be perfect. Love her!


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

Coco looks like a gyroid, not a bunny.


----------



## pocky (May 7, 2015)

I think she is creepy looking, but she is also one of my favorite villagers  She is great


----------



## riummi (May 7, 2015)

unique


----------



## Homura (May 7, 2015)

creepily cute >u> she's really unique!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Hot.


----------



## toadboy35 (May 7, 2015)

I can see how people think she's cute but in my opinion she's just... horrifying


----------



## Franny (May 7, 2015)

she reminds me more of a coconut than a gyroid hence her name but i think she's really adorable


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 14, 2015)

I have her as a dreamie simply because I love how unique she is, not because of tier placement or anything. Would definitely lean more towards creepy then cute, but not ugly...


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 14, 2015)

cutely creepy and creepy in her cuteness all in one
she's like an ink blot; everyone's looking at the same thing, but we all get something different out of her.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 14, 2015)

Coco is a way of life, she is everything in the universe, and yet the smallest petal also contains this majestic bun.
pray to your overlord Coco, bow to her!


----------



## alexxxoli (May 14, 2015)

*help? *

I think she's cute :3 btw, she asked me to find something to replace her WHITE POT...  What do I need? 
Thanks.


----------



## Gabriellaa (May 14, 2015)

not cute or ugly i think she looks pretty cool gyroid-y.


----------



## Pikachitu (May 14, 2015)

She so creepy that's she is cute


----------



## crispmaples (May 14, 2015)

I personally think Coco is pretty cute.
But that is because I am into the whole spooky-cute kind of aesthetic. She looks like a lil leader of the gyroids, and I think that's pretty neat. I can see how some people may be put off by her, since there are some people that have a fear of those big ol' empty eyes.


----------



## Drew1234 (May 14, 2015)

I think I'd really like her in my town.


----------



## katysu (May 15, 2015)

I had her in acww, just before I stopped playing as I moved onto accf.
So I didn't get to know her, however I was def not a fan of her looks and would have likely moved her on.

Thankfully I have not got her in acnl, think I had her in the campsite once.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 16, 2015)

I think she's unique and cute! I mean, she isnt one of my dreamies but i wouldnt mind having her in my town, even if she moved out it would be fine. I feel like shes just a bunny doll that someone had summoned a demon to possess her and kinda bring her to life, but other than that i would love to have her


----------



## Swagone (May 16, 2015)

cute c:


----------



## conorbamodwyer (May 16, 2015)

Let's be honest, she's terrifying xD


----------



## Calysis (May 16, 2015)

cute but









lmao


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

She seems a little bit creepy, but if I talked to her I feel like I would lean more towards cute. I hope she shows up in my town someday so I can hold a conversation with her.


----------



## emzybob1 (May 16, 2015)

She's okay I think  cute in a weird way


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 16, 2015)

I like her because she's creepy and cute! She's one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## nami26 (May 16, 2015)

I think she's all right. it's just....she has no...SOUL...I guess it's because of her eyes and that her head is actually a coconut, hence her name.


----------



## Drew1234 (May 19, 2015)

CUTE CUTE CUTE, with a little creepiness that I love. 
If I find her, I think I wanna adopt her. If you don't like her send her my way. LOL


----------



## patriceflanders (May 19, 2015)

weird in a cute way


----------



## Bunnybea (May 19, 2015)

Very creepy


----------



## marierock13 (May 19, 2015)

She's an attractive and well-designed villager. Perhaps not traditionally cute, though.

I wouldn't mind having Coco as a villager.


----------



## Toot (May 19, 2015)

She's not ugly and she is no where near cute. She's just creepy looking. Just looking at her literally makes my skin crawl. Ugh.


----------



## QUEENBOWSA (May 19, 2015)

I find her pretty adorable actually.


----------



## patriceflanders (May 19, 2015)

she reminds me of a movie my kids saw two years back : Coraline (something)


----------

